# what a care schedule looks like when you have a small zoo :)



## Meg90 (Jun 10, 2009)

This is what I am leaving my boyfriend with, when I leave on Friday morning. And I am not even making him bother with feeding the snakes, or venting the incubators!
Here it is (2 pgs in ms word!) and as you can read, I have it color coded etc. to help!

Feeding Specifics: 
~Anouk gets one small pile (the size of her body) twice a day. 
~Nigel gets one pile daily. Can have a little more if heÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s moving around in the afternoon to help calm him down/entertain him
~Santiago and Faye get enough prepared crested gecko diet poured into a deli cup, so that the amount is the size of a half dollar. 
~ MomÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s geckos get 1/3-1/2 of a deli cup of prepared crested gecko diet!

And just one special note: If our apartment therm AND the therm by the incubators reads ANYWHERE over 80F do what you can to cool it down. Including: opening windows, running the fan from the bedroom (on low/med, no high) or any combination of the aforementioned options. Temps over 80 are BAD for the geckos, and could destroy the incubating eggs. Also, night temps can drop NO LOWER than 65F
______________________________________________________________________________

Other info: Italics means GO TO MOMS. 
Green=torts /Purple=MegÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s geckos /Blue=Misting momÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s /Orange=feeding momÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s geckos

Friday June 12- Feed both torts at 11am AT THE LATEST and Anouk once more between 1pm-2:30pm. Also, CHECK WATER DISH fullness Make sure NigelÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s doesnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t look like an un-flushed toilet. Mist Santi and Faye whenever you get up; squeeze the trigger 20 times in each enclosure. Mist again the same way at night. Go to MomÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s: Mist her gecko enclosure, squeezing the trigger 45-50 times. Pour one deli cup 1/3-1/2 of the way full with prepared diet. Put the deli cup on the BLUE ceramic dish. Check that the cats are OK

Saturday June 13- Feed both torts at 11am AT THE LATEST and Anouk once more between 1pm-2:30pm. Also, CHECK WATER DISH fullness Make sure NigelÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s doesnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t look like an un-flushed toilet Mist Santi and Faye whenever you get up; squeeze the trigger 20 times in each enclosure. Feed Santi and Faye (follow directions in specifics section). Mist 10 squeezes after placing food.

Sunday June 14 Feed both torts at 11am AT THE LATEST and Anouk once more between 1pm-2:30pm Also, CHECK WATER DISH fullness Make sure NigelÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s doesnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t look like an un-flushed toilet Go to MomÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s: Mist her gecko enclosure, squeezing the trigger 45-50 times. Pour one deli cup 1/3-1/2 of the way full with prepared diet. Put the deli cup on the BLUE ceramic dish. Check that the cats are OK.

Monday June 15 Feed both torts at 11am AT THE LATEST and Anouk once more between 1pm-2:30pm. Also, CHECK WATER DISH fullness Make sure NigelÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s doesnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t look like an un-flushed toilet Mist Santi and Faye whenever you get up; squeeze the trigger 20 times in each enclosure. Feed Santi and Faye (follow directions in specifics section). Mist 10 squeezes after placing food.

Tuesday June 16 Feed both torts at 11am AT THE LATEST and Anouk once more between 1pm-2:30pm Also, CHECK WATER DISH fullness Make sure NigelÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s doesnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t look like an un-flushed toilet Go to MomÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s: Mist her gecko enclosure, squeezing the trigger 45-50 times. Pour one deli cup 1/3-1/2 of the way full with prepared diet. Put the deli cup on the BLUE ceramic dish. Check that the cats are OK. 

Wednesday June 17 Feed both torts at 11am AT THE LATEST and Anouk once more between 1pm-2:30pm. Also, CHECK WATER DISH fullness Make sure NigelÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s doesnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t look like an un-flushed toilet. Mist Santi and Faye whenever you get up; squeeze the trigger 20 times in each enclosure. Feed Santi and Faye (follow directions in specifics section). Mist 10 squeezes after placing food.

Thursday June 18 Feed both torts at 11am AT THE LATEST and Anouk once more between 1pm-2:30pm Also, CHECK WATER DISH fullness Make sure NigelÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s doesnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t look like an un-flushed toilet Go to MomÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s: Mist her gecko enclosure, squeezing the trigger 45-50 times. Pour one deli cup 1/3-1/2 of the way full with prepared diet. Put the deli cup on the BLUE ceramic dish. Check that the cats are OK.

Friday June 19 Feed both torts at 11am AT THE LATEST and Anouk once more between 1pm-2:30pm Also, CHECK WATER DISH fullness Make sure NigelÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s doesnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t look like an un-flushed toilet. Mist Santi and Faye whenever you get up; squeeze the trigger 20 times in each enclosure. Feed Santi and Faye (follow directions in specifics section). Mist 10 squeezes after placing food.

Saturday June 20 Feed both torts at 11am AT THE LATEST and Anouk once more between 1pm-2:30pm Also, CHECK WATER DISH fullness Make sure NigelÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s doesnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t look like an un-flushed toilet Go to MomÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s: Mist her gecko enclosure, squeezing the trigger 45-50 times. Pour one deli cup 1/3-1/2 of the way full with prepared diet. Put the deli cup on the BLUE ceramic dish. Check that the cats are OK.

Sunday June 21 Feed both torts at 11am AT THE LATEST and Anouk once more between 1pm-2:30pm Also, CHECK WATER DISH fullness Make sure NigelÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s doesnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t look like an un-flushed toilet Mist Santi and Faye whenever you get up; squeeze the trigger 20 times in each enclosure. Feed Santi and Faye (follow directions in specifics section). Mist 10 squeezes after placing food.

Monday June 22 Feed both torts at 11am AT THE LATEST and Anouk once more between 1pm-2:30pm, Also, CHECK WATER DISH fullness Make sure NigelÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s doesnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t look like an un-flushed toilet and then RELAX! I will be home today, ready to relieve you of your responsibilities! And remember, a job well done, deserves a reward!


----------



## BigBiscuit (Jun 11, 2009)

Have you thought about hiring a couple of full-time staff?


----------



## Crazy1 (Jun 11, 2009)

Meg, sounds like you have covered all your animal needs with clear conciced instructions. (less the snakes ) Now all your boyfriend has to do is read and follow the instructions. Sounds like you got a good guy to do that while your away.


----------



## Isa (Jun 11, 2009)

Meg, 
I love your list, it is very detailed, I am sure your bf is going to do a good job .


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jun 11, 2009)

hehe that's awesome. Where are you going?


----------



## chadk (Jun 11, 2009)

My instruction manual would read like war and peace if I went in that much detail 

Luckily my animals are pretty flexible on eating schedules and what and how much. My goats are the only ones really demanding (vocally, when they think it is bottle time), but they do fine getting leaves and grass on their own if they have too. Now when they are full blown milking goats, then I'll have fun finding someone....


----------



## Gulf Coast (Jun 11, 2009)

chadk said:


> Luckily my animals are pretty flexible on eating schedules and what and how much.



DITTO!! A lesson I learned years ago, never teach my animal's that a certain time is feeding time. Or they would all attack me at the same time EVERY day.. I like to keep a varied life/hours.. lol.  

I must comment on your moms cats.. lol.. Everyone else gets special attention, and all they get is,,,, "checked on to make sure they are "ok" "" lol. no brush the cats, check the litter box to make sure it doesnt look like a toilet  no check their water, lol nothing... poor kitties.. 

oh also, you must have a great boyfriend because if I told my husband to count the trigger sprays, he would give me the trigger.. lol. 

I do understand your worry about leaving your babies..


----------



## Meg90 (Jun 11, 2009)

Am going down from WI to Indiana for 10 days to visit family--my cousin had a baby in Sept who I haven't met yet, and Ft Wayne's zoo is one of the top 10 in the country!

The kitties are getting like 6 litter boxes and several troughs of food and water! lol...they are the simplest of all! Though I am sure they will bombard Reid with attention when he visits...someone is almost always home at my moms.

I'm the most worried bout Nouska. She's my baby....I am getting her used to coming out to eat by talking to her as I place food. I wonder if she will miss me. Nigel does the same thing...comes when I talk, but he's used to Reid, since he is out "joint" pet. Plus, babies are so fragile....

I hope everyone will be ok! Reid will do a great job. He loves my animals just as much as he loves me!


----------



## Gulf Coast (Jun 11, 2009)

Ft Wayne has a zoo? I didn't know that.. Everytime (this was years ago) when we would visit my EX family in IN we always went to the Brookfield Zoo.. Have fun on your trip. Make lots of phone calls back home to check on babies.  Kiss the baby and Take lots of Zoo pictures.


----------



## Meg90 (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh I will! I just got a camera phone too, yesterday, so that I can be sent update pics!

The zoo is called "Ft. Wayne Children's Zoo" 

Here's the website: kidszoo.com

I think like two years ago they hatched out black breasted leaf turtles...They are a pretty impressive place. I'm sure the pics will tell all! I'm gonna be on herp lookout this time around!


----------



## Gulf Coast (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks for the website.. Can't wait to see the pictures..


----------



## Isa (Jun 12, 2009)

Meg,
Have fun with your family and enjoy your trip


----------



## Meg90 (Jun 12, 2009)

All right every body...I'm off! Nigel and Anouk are eating, all the geckos are fed and misted...I've packed my camera!

I am setting my status to away, but I may be able to check this once or twice while I'm gone!

Talk to you all soon!


----------



## Stazz (Jun 14, 2009)

HAHAHAHA Meg looks like my list I've typed up for our friends for Tallula while we're away !!!! Classic. Your boyfriend must have hiccupped when he saw the page hahaha.


----------

